

GCC calls for Iran nuclear plant inspection - Jach
http://www.aljazeera.com/news/middleeast/2013/04/201341415034914835.html

======
delsarto
"Gulf Co-operation Council raises concerns of possible radiation leaks after
earthquake near Bushehr nuclear plant."

in case like me, you wondered what a compiler had to do with Iranian nuclear
policy.

~~~
kunai
Exactly the same thoughts went through my head reading the title.

